# BDP and Netflix 2 questions:



## klinger886 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi! New here, and first on my agenda is to buy a new BluRay player asap. 

heres my intro (gear in profile also) http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/welcome-member-introduction/28993-sup-co.html

First question I have is, how does the video upscaling in the player interact with the same technology in my AVR? Does one become inactive while the other takes over or is it like the image is being cleaned 2x? The upscaling in my AVR from my old DVD player looks pretty good but obviously I dont have something to compare it to. I think my AVR has a Farouja upscaler.

2nd: how does the streaming netflix look on YOUR 1080p tvs? I'm very interested in the product but I've heard its not even HD. Is it as good as like comcast cable "hd" channels? Dennis weighed in on this on my first post but he was the only one and kind of brief. I would probably use netflix alot for TV shows like the LOST marathon I'm amping up toward instead of buying the whole series. So far my system is offline but hooking it up would be pretty easy.

Thx guys I'm really looking forward to upgrading my HT here! I was on a 32" crt with only the tv for sound for years until 6months ago, I've gotten so much help just reading this knowledge base. Now to join in the fun!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

klinger886 said:


> Hi! New here, and first on my agenda is to buy a new BluRay player asap.
> 
> heres my intro (gear in profile also) http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/welcome-member-introduction/28993-sup-co.html
> 
> ...


Hello,
Welcome again. The Video Upscaling in your BDP can be used if you prefer it over the processing in your AVR. This can be accomplished by setting your AVR to Passthrough in the Setup Menu for the BDP/DVD Input. If wanting to have your AVR handle the processing, set your BDP to Source Direct or manually set DVD to 480i. 1080p/24 should be unaltered regardless of processing by default.

Your HDTV also has processing that can be applied or turned off. Some processing will occur with certain HDTV's. A list of your Components would help to give you definitive answers about this.

As far as Streaming Netflix, your AVR probably can (again Model info would help) upsample the image to 1080p However, it is not a native HD Resolution so it will not look as good as a native HD Source. That being said, it can help to give you the best possible image.

Again, your HDTV might perform interpolation to scale it to the Native Resolution of the Display. However, if your AVR handles the processing, it could output the Native Resolution of your HDTV bypassing the processing. Much of this will depend on the type of HDTV you have and some HDTV's are better than others in regards to Video Processing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## klinger886 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm sorry my gear is listed in my profile and orginal post(I was trying to be helpful with my little link above but I guess I wasnt ), I havent quite figured out yet how to put my gear in my sig like you guys.

Main Home Audio/Video System Equipment
Speakers: Wharfedale Sapphire 87 towers and a matching center.
TV: Samsung Pn58B650
Receiver: Pioneer VSX 9040TXH
BluRay: borrowing my brothers atm, trying to shop this now.
DVD: Pio DV 285 (running it with component video cables and progressive scan through the avr)

I have been so focused on the sound sytem of my AVR that I did not even think to mess with video settings. I suppose I took for granted that the upscaling was somehow automatic.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am not familiar with ATM BDP, If your Pioneer BDP offers Source Direct, set it to that or 480i as your AVR can Upsample to 1080p I believe.

I am not very familiar with Samsung TV's, but I gather it is 1080p. Your settings should be fine as is provided you are happy with the Picture Quality. I do recommend Renting or Borrowing a Calibration Disc to set your Black Level, Greyscale, and Color Decoder. This really will make a huge difference if you have not done so. 

Discs like Avia or Digital Video Essentials provide step by step instructions. In a pinch you can use the THX Optimizer offered on many BDP's and DVDs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

